# Eye shot



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bad day for hunting, only got one but hit him in the eyeball


----------



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

This was from last Saturday


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

No meat ruined.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

perfect shot I doubt he felt a thing


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Good shot. What were you shooting?


----------



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm shooting a 17 hmr with 3x9 scope. Nothing special really on the setup but it performs well that was a 50 yd shot


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Just wondering. Good shot!


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

Anywhere in the eye is a good shot!


----------

